# Uploading RAW



## lims (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello nice forum,, MY first post:

I have a Panasonic DMC-FZ18 and a Mac with iphoto for storing my shots.
I recently started shooting in RAW but iphoto doesn't recognise the file type when I try to upload them. What software do I need? Where can I get it?

HELP ME!!!!

thanks
SAm lims


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jun 11, 2008)

If your just storing your shots on Iphoto and not doing heavy post processing you may just want to consider shooting JPEG....

if this doesn't interest you... the fz18 should come with software that you can use to convert the fz's RAW to TIFF and work from there...

maybe there is also an Iphoto plugin/patch that will read the panasonic files..


----------



## ryan7783 (Jun 11, 2008)

I have iphoto too and I use it for most everything. I use it to process and then drag the image to the desktop...this changes the image to a JPEG but then I save it as a TIFF and I have my final product. 

I'm not sure if this matters to you but I also use photoshop elements and photomatix.

One more thing - if you're shooting RAW, once you finish uploading your images to your computer, SAVE YOUR ORIGINALS and then use the copies to process. This will ensure you always have the original RAW file in case you lose your copies. I'm guilty of not saving my originals but I never prepare for the unexpected so I'm in for a lousy surprise one of these days.


----------



## optic79 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi Photo forum!
I too am new to this forum and trying to figure out RAW images. I have Photoshop version 2.0, when I uploaded my images from Canon 40D to computer the RAW images were not recognized. So I downloaded software that came with camera: EOS Digital Solutions disk version 15.1. I was now able to upload RAW images but am still not able to work with them in Photoshop.

I did a little bit of research and I am reading about Adobe conversion software. I don't believe Photoshop elements 2.0 has that conversion software? I am looking for advice on what I need to do to work with RAW images, additional software that I may need to get, or how to work with the software I have already listed.

Pretty much any useful advice on RAW images and software would be appreciated.


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 12, 2008)

I had to upload a RAW converter from the internet when I switched to shooting RAW since my ancient old Photoshop does not convert. So I went to find myself the RAW Shooter Essentials to first-edit and convert my images.


----------



## optic79 (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks LaFoto,

I am checking out your recommended software now. I am wondering if I should just update my version of photoshop since that is the editing software most people are familiar with. Anyone know if updating from Photoshop elements 2.0 to a newer version is worth while (I think they are on version 6 now days?), or have other photo editing software recommendations?


----------

